# Plasma Cutter



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty asked for pictures of my Plasma Cutter so I thought others might want to see it too 



Here is the cutter control panel 




















The cutting torch and it's training wheels. The wheels keep the tip just above the material and also allows me to set up a straight edge so I can cut long straight lines. 











The cutting table. You can see the straight edge 2x6x 10 ft metal tube 












The edge of 16 gauge steel. It cuts real nice and clean. 











I have used it for thicker stuff but then the cuts gets real ugly 

This steel was bout 3/4 of a inch thick.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you JJ. now how about the type of gas? I have not seen the (guy who I buy steel from) cutter.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Feb 2014 01:42 PM 
thank you JJ. now how about the type of gas? I have not seen the (guy who I buy steel from) cutter. 
Hey Marty 


It does not use gas. I uses air from one of these. 

Mine is a 5 HP 80 gallon I got from a printing company that went out of business. 

The Plasma Cutter does not use that much. I get quite a few cuts before the compressor comes on. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, you did not say in our phone call. But I have a compressor alittle shorter than that.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool. I have Chevy header brackets cut on a CNC plasma cutter. I always wonder how they keep from cutting though the grid below that hold the 1/4" steel plate. Maybe the grid is just "out of focus?"


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Plasma cutters are really neat. You can make patterns from thin plywood. The cutter cuts the metal and leaves the pattern untouched.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By xo18thfa on 05 Feb 2014 09:34 PM 
Plasma cutters are really neat. You can make patterns from thin plywood. The cutter cuts the metal and leaves the pattern untouched. 
I never thought of that......I will have to try it. 

JJ


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

The CNC plasma tables I have seen do cut the grids, but only a little at the top. When the grid becomes too damaged to continue using it is easily replaceable (it is panels that just sit in a recess.)

Trot, the fabricated, fox...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------

